# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  مؤثر خطبة الجمعة للشيخ محمد حسان ((الاستغفار أمان أهل الأرض))

## صمت النبلاء

[/QUOTE]




يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## صمت النبلاء

إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن سيدنا محمد عبده ورسوله وصفيه وخليله البشير النذير السراج المزهر المنير خير الأنبياء مقامَا وأحسن الأنبياء كلاما لبنة تمامهم ومسك ختامهم رافع الإصر والأغلال الداعي إلى خير الأقوال والأعمال والأحوال الذي بعثه ربه جل وعلا بالهدى ودين الحق بين يدِ الساعة بشيرا ونذيرا وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً فختم به الرسالة وعلم به من الجهالة وهدى به من الضلالة وفتح به أعينً عميا وآذاناً صما وقلوب غلفى وتركنا على المحجة البيضاء لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك اللهم وكما آمنا به ولم نره فلا تفرق بيننا وبينه حتى تُدخلنا مُدخله وأوردنا يارب بفضلك وكرمك ورحمتك حوضه الأصفى ونهره الكوثر واسقنا منه بيده شربةً هنيئاً لا نظمأ بعدها أبداً حتى نستمتع بالنظر إلى وجهك الكريم اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه وأحبابه وأتباعه وعلى كل من اهتدى بهديه واستنَّ بسنته واقتفى أثره إلى يوم الدين 
أما بعد
فحي الله وجوه أهل الإسماعيلية حي الله هذه الوجوه المشرقة النيرة التي طال والله شوقي إليها وزكى الله هذه الأنفس الأبية الكريمة الذكية التي انصهرت معها من قديم في بوتقة الحب في الله وشرح الله صدوركم العامرة بحب الدين والخير وطبتم وطاب سعيكم أيها الشعب الأبي الذكي الكريم النقي طبتم أيها الآباء الفضلاء وأيتها الأمهات الفاضلات وأيها الإخوة والأخوات طبتم وطاب سعيكم وممشاكم وتبوأتم جميعاً من الجنة منزلاً وأشهد الله لقد طال الشوق إلى لقائكم فجزى الله كل من كان سبباً في هذا اللقاء خير الجزاء وأسأل الله الذي جمعني بكم في هذا اليوم المبارك وفي هذا البلد الحبيب إلى قلبي على طاعته أسأله جل وعلا أن يجمعنا في الآخرة مع سيد الدعاة وإمام النبيين في جنته ودار مقامته إنه ولي ذلك ومولاه
أحبتي في الله
((الاستغفار أمان أهل الأرض))


يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## صمت النبلاء

هذا هو موضوعي مع حضراتكم في هذا اليوم المبارك ويعلم الله أنني قد حددت هذا الموضوع قبل أن أعلم أنني سأُشَرّف بالوقوف بين أيديكم في هذا اليوم في هذه المحافظة الحبيبة إلى قلبي فلقد كنت أخطب الجمعة الماضية بمدينة نبروه بمحافظة الدقهلية خطبة عن آثار الذنوب والمعاصي ووعدت الإخوة بعد جمعة
التي كان من المفترض أن أكون خطيباً فيها اليوم أن أتحدث عن الإستغفار بعد حديثي عن الذنوب فشاء ربي أن يكون لقاءي بكم في أول لقاء لي بعد عشرين عاماً عن أمان أهل الأرض ويا له من قدر أسأل الله أن يؤمنَّني وإياكم في الدنيا والآخرة وأن يجعل الإسماعيلية أمناً أماناً سخاءاً رخاءاً وجميع بلاد المسلمين إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
اسمحوا لي في عجالة أن أذكركم بما ذكرت في اللقاء الماضي عن قصد وعمد تحدثت عن آثار الذنوب والمعاصي وقلت: لا يعاني أحد في الأرض كلها الآن مما يعانيه إلا بسبب الذنوب والمعاصي ومشكلة المشاكل أننا نسينا مع كل أزمة ذنوبنا وخطايانا.
فالعالم كله الآن محروم من نعمة الأمن والأمان على الرغم من الوسائل العلمية والنفسية الحديثة لمحاربة الجريمة ولمحاربة الأفكار المنحرفة حُرم العالم من نعمة الأمن والأمان وحُرم العالم من نعمة الرخاء والاستقرار على الرغم من كثرة الأسواق المشتركة وحُرم العالم من راحة الصدر واستقرار الضمير وهدوء النفس وانتشرت الأمراض كالقلق والاكتئاب والاضطراب وكثُرت الهموم والآلام والأحزان بل ويشعر كثير من الناس بضيق في الرزق إلى غير ذلك مما يُعانيه الآن جُلِّ أهل الأرض.
وستعجبون أيها الأفاضل إذا علمتم أن السبب وراء هذه المصائب والنكبات على المستوى الفردي والمستوى الجماعي هي الذنوب والمعاصي.
نعيش عصر العلم وصرنا نُفلسف كل مشكلة بعيداً عن ربنا ونبينا؛ ونضع الحلول بعيداً بعيداً عن الحق والحقيقة.

ما من مصيبة تقع في الأرض على المستوى الفردي أو على المستوى الجماعي في البشرية كلها إلا بسبب الذنوب والمعاصي بداية من كبائرها إلى صغائرها خذوا الأدلة على ذلك من كلام ربنا وكلام حبيبنا؛ ونبينا قال الله عز وجل:{ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (41)}الروم. وقال الله عز وجل:{وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ(30)}الشورى. وقال الله عز وجل:{ ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِبَغْيِهِمْ ..(146)}الأنعام. وقال الله عز وجل:{فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ ..(21)}غافر. ما أوضح الآيات وما أصرح الكلمات فلا يقع بلاء إلا بذنب ولا يُرفع بلاء إلا بتوبة وأوبة إلى الله جل وعلا؛ قال الصادق الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه ابن ماجة والحاكم وغيرهما من حديث ابن عمر قال : [يا معشر المهاجرين خصال خمس إن ابتليتم بهن وأعوذ بالله أن تدركوهن لم تظهر الفاحشة في قوم قط حتى يعلنوا بها إلا فشى فيهم الأوجاع والأسقام التي لم تكن في أسلافهم ولم يمنعوا زكاة أموالهم إلا منعوا القطر من السماء ولولا البهائم لم يمطروا ولم يمنعوا زكاة أموالهم إلا أخذوا بالسنين وشدة المؤنة وجور السلطان ولم ينقضوا عهد الله وعهد رسوله إلا سلط الله عليهم عدو من غيرهم فأخذ بعض ما في أيديهم وما لم تحكم أئمتهم بكتاب الله إلا جُعل بأسهم بينهم].




يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## صمت النبلاء

فالذنوب أيها الأفاضل 
تهتك العصم ، الذنوب تُنزل النقم، الذنوب تُبدل النعم، الذنوب تحبس الدعاء، الذنوب تقطع الرجاء، الذنوب تُنزل البلاء؛ فما من بلاء في الأرض على مستوى البشرية أو على مستوى الأمة الميمونة المحمدية أو على مستوى الأفراد إلا بما كسبت أيدي العباد  
{وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَضَرَّعُونَ(4  2) فَلَوْلَا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا وَلَكِنْ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ 


فمن أخطر آثار الذنوب من أخطرها!! 
أنها تمرض القلب وتميت القلب وتحجُب القلب عن الرب جل وعلا. 
قد لا يفكر كثير من الخلق في هذا الأثر المرير؛ قد يقول كثير من أحبابي وإخواني 
يا شيخ أنا مش عارف أقوم أصلي بالليل ، أنا مش عارف أحافظ على صلاة الفجر، أنا مش قادر أغض بصري عن الحرام، أنا مش قادر أكُفْ لساني عن الغيبة والنميمة والكذب وشهادة الزور، أنا مش قادر أبر أبي وأبر أمي، أنا مش قادر أوصِلْ رحمي، أنا مش قادر أنفق أشعر بقيودٍ ثقيلة تحول بيني وبين الطاعة وإن أردت جواب على كل هذه الأسئلة وغيرها  
فالجواب 
فتش عن ذنوبك 


.. جاء رجل إلى علي بن أبي طالب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ فقال يا علي حُرمت من الصلاة بالليل ولا أدري لذلك سببَ فقال له علي:أنت رجل قد قيدتك ذنوبك . 
أنت رجل قد قيدتك ذنوبك 
يا من حُرمتَ من البكاء من خشية الله.. 
يا من حُرمتَ لذة الأنس بالله..
يا من حُرمتَ لذة المناجاة في الخلوة..
يا من حُرمتَ من صلاة الفجر في جماعة.. 
يا من حُرمتَ من الطاعة..
أنت رجل قد قيدتك ذنوبك
أنت رجل قد قيدتك ذنوبك
رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب
رأيت الذنوب تُميت القلوب
وقد يورث الذل إدمانها
أة من ذل الذنوب والمعاصي
رأيت الذنوب تُميت القلوب****وقد يورث الذل إدمانها
وترك الذنوب حياة القلوب****وخير لنفسك عصيانها
القلب رمز الحياة، وحقيقة الإنسان، فهو في الدنيا جماله وفخره وفي الآخرة عدته وزخره
له في جسم الإنسان المكانة الأولى؛ وله على جميع الجوارح اليد الطولى، فهو القائد والجوارح جند له وخدم؛ وهو الملك والأعضاء تبع له وحشم إذا صلح صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسد فسد الجسد كله اتحد شكلهُ في كل البشر واختلفت حقيقته بعدد البشر 
فقلب أصفى من الدرر وقلب أقسى من الحجر 
فقلب أصفى من الدرر وقلب أقسى من الحجر ..قلب يجول حول السماء وقلب يجول حول الخلاء.. قلب يعلوا إلى أعلى عليين مع الملائكة المقربين..
وقلب يهوي إلى درك الشياطين مع العصاة والمذنبين
الذنوب تُمرض القلب، وتُميت القلب، بل وتحجب القلب عن الله جل وعلا
واعلم والدي الغالي وأخي الحبيب وأختي الغالية 
اعلم أن العبد إنما يقطع منازل السير إلى الله تعالى بقلبه وهمّته لا ببدنه
فالتقوى في الحقيقة تقوى القلوب لا تقوى الجوارح . قال تعالى {ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ(32)}الحج. وقال تعالى: {لَنْ يَنَالَ اللَّهَ لُحُومُهَا وَلَا دِمَاؤُهَا وَلَكِنْ يَنَالُهُ التَّقْوَى مِنْكُمْ (37)}الحج.وأشار حبيب قلوبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً إلى صدره الشريف وقال [التقوى ها هنا التقوى ها هناالتقوى ها هنا] وقال شيخي ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ اعلم أن الأعمال تتفاضل عند الله بتفاضل ما في القلوب لا بكثرة الأعمال وصورها 
عض على هذا الكلام بالنواجذ
اعلم أن الأعمال تتفاضل عند الله بتفاضل ما في القلوب لا بكثرة الأعمال وصورها 
والله ما سبق أبو بكر رضي الله عنه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بكثير عمل لا والله وإنما سبق الصديق الصحابة كلهم بشيء وقر في قلبه بالإيمان باليقين بالثقة في رب العالمين بالتصديق الكامل الذي تبوأ الصديق ذروة سنامه بجدارة واقتدار والله ما سبق الصديق الصحابة بكثير عمل ولكن بشيء وقر في قلبه لذا يقول نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه الترمذي وأبو داوود وابن ماجة وغيرهم [إذا أذنب العبد نكت في قلبه نكتة سوداء فإن تاب ونزع واستغفر صقُل قلبه] أي أصبح قلبه كالمرآة الصافية [صقُل قلبه فإن زاد زادت فذلك الران] الذي قال الله {كَلاَّ بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَّا كَانُواْ يَكْسِبُونَ (14) كَلاَّ إِنَّهُمْ عَن رَّبّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَّمَحْجُوبُونَ (15)}المطففين فاعلم أن مرض القلب إنما هو عقوبة من الله لصاحب هذا القلب الذي أعرض عنه؛ اسمع لربك {فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين}تدبر قول ربك : {وَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ فَاسْتَحَبُّوا الْعَمَى عَلَى الْهُدَى فَأَخَذَتْهُمْ صَاعِقَةُ الْعَذَابِ الْهُونِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (17)}فصلت. 
تدبر قول ربك سبحانه وتعالى : { بَلْ طَبَعَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهَا..} بماذا؟ { بَلْ طَبَعَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ (155)}النساء فهذه عقوبات عادلة من الله للقلب لا أريد أن أطيل. 
فأخطر آثار الذنوب 


أنها تُمرض القلب وتُميت القلب وتحجُب القلب عن الله؛ والقلب إن تغلّف بأغلفة الران لا يسمع آية ولا يتأثر بحديث ولا تحركه موعظة {ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ أَوْ أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ الأَنْهَارُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ الْمَاءُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ(74) }البقرة 
ومن آثار الذنوب أنها تزيل النعم 
يا شيخ ما فيش مشروع بفتحه إلا ما يفشل
يا شيخ ما فيش سفر بسافر إليه لتوسعة الرزق على أولادي إلا وأخسر إيه السبب؟
الذنوب!
ما دليلُك؟
كلام ربي وكلام نبيهِ
قال الله .. تدبر!!
{ذلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّراً نِّعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ..(53)}الأنفال
الذنوب تغير النعم.. تُبدل النعم..
حبيبي..
إذا كنت في نعمةٍ فارعها.. فإن الذنوب تزيل النعم.. وصنها بطاعة الله فإن الإله سريع النقم
روى أحمد وابن ماجة وغيرهما بسند حسن من حديث ثوبان أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : [إن الرجل] وفي لفظ [إن العبد ليُحرم الرزق بالذنب يُصيبه]
هل تُصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ [إن الرجل ليُحرم الرزق بالذنب يُصيبه]. وفي رواية أبي نُعيم في الحلية بسند صحيح من حديث أبي أمامة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
اسمع!!
[إن روح القدس] يعني جبريل ..[نفث في روعي] يعني في قلبي.. [أن نفساً لن تموت حتى تستكمل رزقها وأجلها فاتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب ولا يحملن أحد استبطاء الرزق أن يطلبهُ بمعصية الله فإن ما عند الله لا ينال إلا بطاعته].
طيب يا عم الشيخ في إشكال؛؛
ماذا تقول إذن في من كفر بالله أصلاً لا أقول وقع في المعصية وهو مع ذلك يتنعم في ألوان النعيم لأ كفر بالله أصلاً ومع ذلك فهو يتقلب في ألوان النعم والنعيم .. ما جوابُكْ؟
اسمع للنبي الصادق كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه أحمد في مسنده من حديث عقبة ابن عامر رضي الله عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: [إذا رأيت الله يُعطي العبد ما يُحب من النعم وهو مُقيم على معاصيه فاعلم بأنه استدراج له من الله عز وجل].. إقرأوا إن شئتم قوله تعالى :{فَلَمَّا نَسُوا ما ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوابَ كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ حَتَّى إِذا فَرِحُوا بِما أُوتُوا أَخَذْناهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَإِذا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ(44) فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }الأنعام. قال جل وعلا: {أَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّمَا نُمِدّهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ مَال وَبَنِينَ(55) نُسَارِع لَهُمْ فِي الْخَيْرَات بَلْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ (56)} المؤمنون
فلا تغتر بنعم الله وأنت مقيم على معاصيه فالله يمهل ولا يُهمل.. إنما هو استدراج
فإن كان ما بين يديك من النعم يُقربك من الله جل وعلا فاعلم بأنها النعمة التي تستوجب الشكر للمزيد {وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ..(7)}إبراهيم.
وإن كان ما بين يديك من النعم يحول بينك وبين طاعة الله ..انتبه!!
فاعلم أنها الفتنة في ثوب النعمة والمحنة في ثوب المنحة
إن كان ما بين يديك يُقربك من الله فاعلم بأنها النعمة التي تستوجب الشكر للمزيد وإن كان ما بين يديك يُبعدك عن الله فاعلم بأنها الفتنة في ثوب النعمة واعلم بأنها المحنة في ثوب المنحة.
فكم من مستدرج بنعم الله عليه وهو لا يدري مفتون بالنعم إن كان مقيم على معصية الله سبحانه وتعالى.
فالذنوب تُبدل النعم وتُنزل النقم. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه أحمد وأبو داوود من حديث ثوبان : [يوشك أن تداعى عليكم الأمم كما تداعى الأكلة إلى قصعتها قالوا : أومن قلة نحن يومئذ يا رسول الله؟. قال: كلا.ولكنكم يومئذ كثير ولكن غثاء كغثاء السيل وليوشكن الله أن ينزع المهابة من قلوب عدوكم ويقذف في قلوبكم الوهن . قيل: وما الوهن يا رسول الله؟. قال: حب الدنيا وكراهية الموت]. 



يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## صمت النبلاء

ومن أخطر آثار الذنوب:

أنها تحرم صاحبها من العلم.. من القرءان.. من السُنة.. من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
كم من إخوان لنا يشكون صعوبة حفظ الآيات وصعوبة حفظ كلام النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وصعوبة حفظ كلام أهل العلم من الربانيين والصالحيين
لماذا؟
يقول عبد الله بن مسعود (إني لأحسبُ أن الرجل ينسى العلم يعلمه بالذنب يعملهُ)
لما جلس الشافعي الإمام بين يدي الإمام مالك وألقى عليه الموطأ من حفظه فأُعجب الإمام مالك بذكاء الشافعي وكان طفلاً في التاسعة من عمره وقد حفظ الموطأ كله في ثلاثة أيام؛ فلما أُعجب الإمام مالك بحفظ الشافعي وذكاءه ووفور ذهنه وفطنته قال الإمام للشافعي (يا شافعي إني أرى الله قد ألقى على قلبك نوراً فلا تطفأه بظلمة المعصية)
فلا تطفأه بظلمة المعصية وقال الشافعي
شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي **** فأرشدني إلى المعاصي 

وأوصاني بأن العلم نوراً **** ونور الله لا يُهدى لعاصي

هذا القلب لا يمكن أن يستوعب هذا النور عن الله وعن رسول الله إلا إذا أشرق بنور الإيمان والطاعة

قال ابن القيم لله دره: (إذا استنار القلب بنور الطاعة أقبلت وفود الخيرات إليه من كل ناحية فينتقل صاحبه من طاعة إلى طاعة وإذا أظلم القلب بظلمة المعصية أقبلت سحائب البلاء والشر إليه من كل ناحية فينتقل صاحبه من معصية إلى معصية ويًصبح كالأعمى الذي يتخبط في حنادس الظلام) 

نعم

إن للحسنة ضياء في الوجه ونوراً في القلب وقوة في البدن وسعة في الرزق ومحبة في قلوب الخلق وإن للمعصية سواداً في الوجه وظُلمة في القلب وضعف في البدن ووهناً في البدن وضيق في الرزق وبغضاً في قلوب الخلق
وتبدأ المعصية
أيها الأفاضل هينة على أصحابها وأهلها في الخلوة يتجرأ الواحد منا ابتداء على الله في الخلوة يُغلق على نفسه مكتبه أو حجرته أو بيته أو في شقة بعيدة عن أعين الخلق ونسيى المسكين أن الله يسمع ويرى ويبارز ربه جل وعلا بالمعاصي بالبحث على مواقع الفساد على شبكة الانترنت أو في فضائية فاضحة من الفضائيات التي تُعلن الفاحشة وتروج لها أو يتجرأ على معصية الله أو التخطيط لإيذاء خلق الله وعباد الله بعيداً عن أعين الناس ونسي هذا المسكين المتجرأ على حرمات الله جل وعلا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يسمع ويرى .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه البيهقي وغيره من حديث ثوبان [لأعلمن أقواماً من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال في تهامة بيضاءفيجعلها الله هباء منثورا أما إنهم إخوانكم ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ولكنهم قوم إذا خلوا بمحارهم الله انتهكوها] ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله؛ ثم يتجرأ بعد الخلوة على المعصية في الجلوة في الجهر؛ وفي الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: [كل أمتي معافى] اللهم ولك الحمد [إلا] إلا مين؟ [إلا المجاهرين وإن من المجاهرة أن يعمل الرجل بالليل عمل أي ذنباً يبيت يستره ربه فيُصبح] ويقول يا فلان يا فلان إني عملت البارحة كذا وكذا.
يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: [يبيت يستره ربه فيُصبح يكشف ستر الله عليه]
ثم بعد ذلك يألف الواحد منا المعصية لأن الله لا يُعجل له بالعقوبة في التو واللحظة فينسى الذنب ثم يرتكب الذنب مرة ثانية ولا يُعاقبه الله عليه فينسى الذنب مرة ثانية وثالثة وعاشرة حتى يألف المعصية ولا يستحيي من ربه ولا يستحيي من نفسه ولا يستحيي من خلقه سواء كانت الذنوب كبائر أم صغائر
أيها الأحبة 
والله الذي لا إله غيره الذنوب شؤم في الدنيا والآخرة وسبب للخذلان والخسران والهلاك في الدنيا والآخرة {فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى(123) وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً (124) }طه
إنه الضنك
سيصبح المال ضنكا وسيصبح المنصب ضنكا وستصبح السيارة ضنكاً وستصبح الزوجة ضنكاً وسيصبح الزوج للزوجة المعرضة عن الله ضنكاً كل نعيم بين يد المعرض عن الله جل وعلا سيتحول إلى شِقوة وإلى عناء كما قال رب الأرض والسماء 
والسؤال الآن باختصار ما النجاة أين السبيل أين الأمان؟

والجواب

الاستغفار أمان أهل الأرض




قال علي بن أبي طالب: (كان لنا في الأرض أمانان من عذاب الله) انتبه!! (كان لنا في الأرض أمانان من عذاب الله رُفعَ أحدهما فدونكم الآخر فتمسكوا به أما الأمان الذي رُفع فهو رسول الله) نعم رسول الله أمان لأهل الأرض من عذاب الله رسول الله أمان لأهل الأرض حتى ولو كانوا من المشركين رسول الله في الأرض أمان لأهل الأرض جميعاً من عذاب الله جل وعلا. قال تعالى : {وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنتَ فِيهِمْ..(33)}الأنفال


رُفعَ هذا الأمان يقول علي: (وبقي الأمان الآخر فتمسكوا به آلا وهو الاستغفار لقوله تعالى بعدها{وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ (33)}الأنفال 

رُفع أمان وبقي لأهل الأرض أمان آخر؛ هذا الأمان المتبقي لنا نحن الموحدين ونحن المقصرين هو الاستغفار

ما هو الاستغفار؟
الاستغفار: مصدر قوله استغفر يستغفرُ وهو مأخوذ من مادة غفرَ التي تدل على الستر والتغطية ومنه المغفر الذي يغطي به الإنسان رأسه في ميدان الحرب والقتال.

فالاستغفار مأخوذ من مادة غفر التي تدل على الستر وتدل على التغطية والله جل وعلا من أسمائه الغفور والغفار وهو غفار الذنوب سبحانه وتعالى الاستغفار طلب الغفران
والغفران معناه :إظهار الجميل وستر القبيح من الذنوب والخطايا في الدنيا والتجاوز عنها في الآخرة اللهم إنا نستغفرك فاغفر لنا

طلب الاستغفار

وأنت تقول:استغفر الله استشعر المعنى عيش المعنى.. استغفر الله يعني أرجوك يارب أن تُظهر جميلي من أقوالي وأفعالي وأحوالي لأنه لو كشف الستر عنا لافتضحنا لو كشف ستره عنا لافتضحنا.



أستغفر الله: معناها أنك تضرع إليه أن يُظهر جميل أقوالك وأفعالك وأحوالك وان يستر عليك الذنوب والخطايا والمعاصي في الدنيا وأن يتجاوز عنها بين يديه في الآخرة فوالله الذي لا إله غيره ما كان الله سبحانه وتعالى وهو الغفور الغفار ما كان الله ليستر عبداً من عباده في الدنيا ليفضحه على هذه الذنوب بين يديه في الآخرة.
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عمر
اسمع!!

اسمع للبشرى حتى تعلم فضلك أيها الموحد المتبع للحبيب.. يقول بأبي وأمي وقلبي وروحي [يُدنى المؤمن من ربه يوم القيامة] خلي بالك [يُدنى المؤمن من ربه يوم القيامة حتى يضع رب العزة عليه كنفه] والكنف في اللغة: الستر والرحمة الله الله [حتى يضع رب العزة عليه كنفه] والكنف الستر والرحمة [ويقرره الرب بذنوبه] يعني [يقول الرب للعبد عبدي عملت كذا وكذا] يعني من الذنوب والمعاصي يوم كذا وكذا [فيقول المؤمن: ربي أعرف ربي أعرف] أنا فاكر أنا مش ناسي (ربي أعرِفْ ربي أعرفِ فيقول الغفار جل وعلا ولكني سترتها عليك في الدنيا وأغفرها لك اليوم) الغفار والغفور أجلّ وأكرم من أن يعلم عبدهُ أن له ربَّاً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب فيطرح عبده قلبه بين يديه بذُلٍ وانكسار ويرجوا منه المغفرة والعفو والتجاوز ثم لا يغفر الله له أبداً.بئس الظن أن تظن بربك هذا بل حسن الظن والله عند ظنك به (أنا عند ظن عبدي بي) وفي رواية أحمد (أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء من خير فخير وإن شراً فشر) 
فحسن الظن بالله جل وعلا أن تلجأ إليه بعد كل تقصير بعد كل ذنب ومعصية وخطيئة وأنت على يقين أنه جل جلاله أكرم وأجل من أن تلجأ إليه وتطرح قلبك بذل وانكسار بين يديه وأن تطلب منه المغفرة والتجاوز ثم لا يغفر الله لك بل أحسن الظن به وكن على يقين أنه سيغفر لك كن على يقين بوعده سبحانه {وَمَن يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللّهَ يَجِدِ اللّهَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا(110)}النساء

أنت تقرء الآية لكن أرجوا أن تعيش معها اليوم {وَمَن يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللّهَ } ثم فيها تراخي فيها تباطؤ فيها بُعدَاً عن فعل الذنب فيها تمل وتؤدة ومع ذلك إن استغفرت وجدت الله غفوراً رحيماً{وَمَن يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللّهَ يَجِدِ اللّهَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا(110)}النساء. 
بل لا تقنط وإن وقعت في الفاحشة لا تيأس وإن ارتكبت أكبر المعاصي. قال جل وعلا: {وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ(135)} آل عمران.

اسمع للبشرى!!
اسمع لثمرة الاستغفار اسمع لهذا الجزاء من الغفار جل جلاله{وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ(135) أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ..}
مغفرة وفقط؟! لا لا أنت تتعامل مع الكريم جل جلاله {أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ(136  )}آل عمران. 


قال صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الحديث الذي رواه أحمد في مسنده وأعلم أن شيخنا الألباني قد ضعف إسناده لكن العلامة أحمد شاكر رحم الله الجميع قد صحح إسناده ومدار الخلاف بين المصحح والمُضعف على الحكم ابن مصعب لم يوثقه إلا ابن حبان
الحديث رواه أحمد من حديث ابن عباس عن رسول الله بسند صححه العلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: [من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجاً ومن كل ضيق مخرجاً ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب]. وأجمل من ذلك قول ربي: {فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا (10)}نوح


ايه الثمرة؟ ايه النتيجة؟ {يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا(11)وَ  يُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا(12)مَّ  ا لَكُمْ لا تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَارًا(13)}نوح 


أي ما لكم لا توحدون الله حق توحيده ولا تعبدون الله حق عبادته ولا تجلون الله حق جلاله ولا تقدرون الله حق قدره ولا تعرفون عظمته وقدرته وقوته ما لكم لا تلجئون إليه ما لكم لا تعترفون بين يديه ما لكم لا تطرحون قلوبكم بالليل والنهار بذل وانكسار اعترف له بتقصيرك بخطأك بضعفك بفقرك بحاجتك للرزق بحاجتك للولد بحاجتك للصحة بحاجتك للذة العبادة بحاجتك لذوق الأنس به سل الله جل وعلا اطرح قلبك بين يديه وسله كل شيء فهو يفرح بك وبتوبتك وبسؤالك. 

يقول في الحديث القدسي الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم من حديث أبي هريرة عن الحبيب النبي قال الرب العلي: (أذنب عبد ذنباً) وأنا ذلكم العبد وكلنا ذلكم العبد (أذنب عبد ذنباً فقال العبد) خلي بالك (أيا ربي اغفر لي ذنبي أين أذهب) ياربي إن عظمت ذنوبي كثرة فلقد علمت بأن عفوك أعظم إن كان لا يرجوك إلا محسن فمن ذا الذي يرجوا ويدعوا الآثمُ.
بك استجير ومن يجير سواكا****فأجر ضعيفاً يحتمي بحماكا
إني ضعيف استعين على قوى**** ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعض قواكا
أذنبت يا ربي وآذتني ذنوب**** ما لها من غافر إلاكا
دنياي غرتني وعفوك غرني **** ما حيلتي في هذه أو ذاكا
لو أن قلبي شك لم يك مؤمنا**** بكريم عفوك ما غوى وعصاكا
رباه ها أنا ذا خلصت من الهوى**** واستقبل القلب الخلي هُداكا
رباه قلب تائب ناجاك أترده **** وترد صادق توبتي حاشاك ترفض تائباً حاشاك
فاليرضى عني الناس أو فليسخطوا**** فأنا لم أعد اسعى لغير رضاكا.
(أذنب عبد ذنبا فقال أيا ربي اغفر لي ذنبي فقال الله) الله أكبر الله يُجِيبُكّ ويرد عليك أيها المذنب المستغفر (فقال الله أذنب عبدي ذنباً فعلم) أي فعلم العبد (فعلم أن له رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب ثم عاد العبد فأذنب) ما هو عبد (فقال آيارب اغفر لي ذنبي فقال الله أذنب عبدي ذنباً فعلم أن له رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب ثم عاد العبد فأذنب فقال أيا رب اغفر لي ذنبي فقال الله أذنب عبدي ذنباً فعلم أن له رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب فليفعل عبدي ما شاء فقد غفرت له).

أي كرم؟!!

مخذول من يستغل الحديث لمعصية الرب عن عمد.. مخذول!! 

محروم من لم يفهم من الحديث أن يتجرأ على الملك!!

بل من عرف جلال الملك وقدر الملك خاف من اللمم خاف من نظرة محرمة أما اؤلئك المتهوفون المتجرؤون الذين لم يفهموا مراد الله ومراد رسوله فما أبعد قلوبهم عن عظمة الله وجلاله سبحانه وتعالى يقول ابن مسعود كما في البخاري: (المؤمن) اللهم اجعلنا منهم (يرى ذنوبه كأنه قاعد تحت جبل يخشى أن يقع عليه) المؤمن خائف يخاف من نظرة محرمة يخاف من كلمة غيبة يخاف من كلمة نميمة يخاف من جنيه حرام يخاف من ظُلم عبد يخاف من ظُلم كلب أعزك الله يخاف من ظُلم قطة يخاف من إيذاء شاره يخاف من عقوق والديه المؤمن يخاف يخاف جداً من أي معصية بل ينام الليلة يبكِ ويُفكر لماذا قلت كذا ولماذا فعلت كذا ولماذا لم أُنفق ولماذا أمسكت يحاسب نفسه كل ساعة وكل يوم(المؤمن يرى ذنوبه كأنه قاعد تحت جبل يخشى أن يخر عليه والمنافق يرى ذنوبه كذباب وقع على أنفه فقال به هكذا) يعني فذبهُ هكذا فطار.
المنافق لا يلتفت إلى الذنب ولو كان كبيرة من الكبائر؛ المنافق لا يلتفت إلى المعصية ولو كانت كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب بل تراه مقصراً في حق ربه ومع ذلك تراه أكثر الخلق غروراً. 
يقول الحسن البصري: ( إن قوم ألهتهم أماني المغفرة حتى خرجوا من الدنيا ولا حسنة لهم وقالوا نحن نحسن الظن بالله وكذبوا لو أحسنوا الظن لأحسنوا العمل) فلا تفهم من حديث رسول الله عبد عن رب العزة في الحديث القدسي (فليفعل عبدي ما شاء فقد غفرت له) أن تتجرأ على الله بالذنوب والمعاصي وإنما لبشريتي وبشريتك إن زلت أقدامنا مرة بعد مرة فجددنا التوبة والأوبة بصدق ثم ضَعُفّنَا فزلت أقدامنا فجددنا التوبة بصدق ثم زلت أقدامنا للمرة الألف لضعفنا ولبشريتنا فجددنا التوبة بصدق فاستمر على ذلك واعلم بأن الله لا يمل حتى تمل والله الذي لا إله غيره لو شاء الله أن يخلقنا جميعاً بلا ذنب ومعصية كالملائكة لخلقنا ولكنه جل جلاله يريد أن يرى مقتضيات أسمائه الحسنى كالغفور، يريد أن يرى مقتضيات أسمائه الحسنى كالغفار كالرحمن كالرحيم

إن لم يوجد مذنبون من أمثالي فلمن يغفر الغفار جل جلاله لا أفتح الباب للذنوب والمعاصي ولكن إن زللنا لضعفنا وبشريتنا فالغفار سبحانه يفرح بتوبتنا وأوبتنا. اسمع لقول نبيك كما في صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة يقول الصادق [والذي نفسي بيده] يا رسول الله والله لو تكلمت بلا قسم فأنت الصادق الأمين لكنه يقسم ليلفت أنظارنا إلى ما بعد القسم [والذي نفسي بيده] ماذا يا رسول الله؟ [والذي نفسي بيده] اسمع!![ لو لم تُذنبوا لذهب الله بكم وجاء بقوم يذنبون فيستغرونه فيغفر الله لهم] ورأى الحبيب الرحمة المهداة والنعمة المسداة رأى امرأة في الأسرى في السبي تبحث عن ولدها شوف أم فقدت ولدها فقدت عقلها فلما وجدت الأم ولدها ألزقته ببطنها فأرضعته. النبي تأثر بهذا المشهد الرقراق الحنون فبيسأل النبي الصحابه فبيقول لهم ممكن الأم دي ترمي ولدها في النار؟ [أترون هذه الأم طارحة ولدها في النار؟ قالوا: لا يارسول الله. فقال:الله أرحم بعباده من رحمة الأم بولدها] فقال أحد الصالحين المحبين ((اللهم إنك تعلم أن أمي هي أرحم الناس بي وأنا أعلم يا سيدي أنك أرحم بي من أمي وأمي لا ترضى لي الهلاك والعذاب أفترضاه لي أنت وأنت أرحم الراحمين؟))


لا يا حبيبي اليوم أقبل.. اليوم ارجع.. اليوم عاهد ربك على الاستغفار واعلم أن الاستغفار الذي تُحقق به السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة ليس مجرد كلمات يرددها اللسان دخان يطير في الهواء استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله والقلب في كل واد يهيم وأنا مُصّر على المعاصي والذنوب لا إنما الاستغفار الذي يغفر الله لك به كل ذنب ويستر الله به عليك كل قبيح ويرفع الله لك به كل ثناء وذكر جميل ويتجاوز عنك بين يديه في الآخرة هو إستجابة ثم إنابة ثم توبة 

إستغفار باللسان وعدم إصرار على الذنب بالقلب وعمل بالجوارح إمتثالاً لأمره جل جلاله إجتناب لنهيهِ وقوف عند حدوده إتباع لحبيبنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

مُحال يا إخواني أن يستغفر اللسان وأن يصر القلب على المعصية وأن تنطلق الجوارح كالسهم في المعاصي وأن يتوهم الإنسان أن هذا الإستغفار يكفي الإستغفار مع الإصرار استهتار
ووالله الذي لا إله غيره لقد قلت لإخوانكم في اللقاء الماضي كلمات تخلع القلب
انتبه!!

أكررها وأذكر نفسي وأحبابي بها 

من خان الله في السر هتك الله ستره في العلانية 
آة تدبرها لا تتوهم أنك إن ابتعدت عن أعين الخلق وتجرأت على الملك بلا توبة وظهرت بين الناس مُظهر للنُسك والورع فلسانك بين الخلق يجري كالسهم في كلمات الاستغفار وقلبك مصر على معصية الملك القهار وإن فارقت القوم وخلوت بارزت الملك جل جلاله بالمعصية 
لا إحذر من خان الله في السر هتك الله ستره في العلانية 
هل عندك دليل على هذا الحكم الخطير نعم لا أقول كلمة بغير دليل قال البشير النذير كما في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عباس [من سمّع سمّع الله به ومن يراءي يُرائى الله به] يعني من يقول أو يفعل من أجل السمعة فسيظهر الله سره وسيجعل سره علانية وستسمع بأذنيك الخلق يقولون فلان ده بتاع سُمعة فلان ده بتاع شُهرة فلان ده بتاع إعلام فلان راجل صادق راجل مخلص ده راجل يبتغي الدار الآخرة لا إله إلا الله [من سمّع سمّع الله به ومن يرائي يُرائي الله به من خان الله في السر هتك الله ستره في العلانية] فالاستغفار إستغفار باللسان وعدم إصرار القلب على المعصية وانطلاق الجوارح إلى الطاعة هذا هو الاستغفار الذي يُسعد صاحبه في الدنيا والآخرة لا أن يستغفر اللسان وأن يصر القلب على معصية الله جل جلاله وأن تنطلق الجوارح بلا خجل ولا حياء لمعصية رب الأرض والسماء فالإستغفار مع الإصرار استهار عافانا الله وإياكم منه.
فالاستغفار إستجابة أعمال الجوارح ثم إنابة أعمال القلوب ثم إقبال وتوبة على علام الغيوب فالاستغفار يتضمن معنى التوبة والتوبة تتضمن معنى الاستغفار إن قورنت الكلمتان معاً إن أُفرد كل كلمة منهما 
يعني إن ذكرت كلمة استغفر مفردة فالإستغفار يتضمن معنى التوبة وإن ذكرت كلمة التوبة مفردة فالتوبة تتضمن معنى الاستغفار وإن ذكرت اللفظتين مقترنتين فكل كلمة لها مراد كل كلمة لها معنى فهما كلمتان إذا اجتمعا افترقا وإذا افترقا اجتمعا فإن ذكرت التوبة والاستغفار معاً 
فالإستغفار استغفار لما فات من الذنب والتوبة رجوع من كل ما مضى من معصية الله إلى كل ما يرضى الله تبارك وتعالى؛ فالتوبة حينئذٍ تجُب الإستغفار فهي ندم على ما مضى ومعاهدة لله جل وعلا على فعل الطاعات فيما بقي من العمر مستقبلاً فهي أشمل وأعم فالاستغفار استغفار باللسان وإصرار بالقلب على فعل الطاعة وندم بالقلب على فعل الذنب والخطيئة وإقبال على رب البرية بالإنابة والتوبة .
لذا كان الحبيب وهو من سيد التائبين كان يستغفر الله ويتوب إليه في اليوم الواحد أكثر من سبعين مرة 
طيب بالله عليك أنا وأنت بنستغفر ونتوب إلى ربنا كام مرة؟ سبع مرات؟ سبعة عشر؟ عشرين ؟والله تبقى نعمة والله تبقى بركة تصور أن سيد التائبين كان يستغفر رب العالمين في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة في رواية البخاري من حديث أبي هريرة [يا أيها الناس] النبي بيقول كدة [يا أيها الناس استغفروا الله وتوبوا إليه فإني استغفر الله وأتوب إليه في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة] الله أكبر ورواية ابن عمر في مسند أحمد وسنن الترمذي وأبي داوود بسند صحيح يقول ابن عمر : [كنا نعد بالعدد في المجلس الواحد لرسول الله مائة مرة في المجلس الواحد] يعني يجلس الصحابة معه صلى الله عليه وسلم مجلساً واحداً فيعدون له في هذا المجلس مائة مرة وهو يقول [رب اغفر لي وتب لي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم] الحبيب بيقول كدة [رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم] إحفظ هذا الدعاء واحفظ هذا الاستغفار وأكثر منه في بيتك وفي سيارتك وفي مكتبك وفي الشارع وفي كل مكان رب اغفر لي وعيش المعنى عيش بقلبك وكيانك وعيشي المعنى يا أختاه رب اغفر لي وارحمني إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم 

وكان يعلمهم سيد الاستغفار كما في صحيح البخاري وغيره من حديث شداد ابن أوس يقول سيد الإستغفار أن تقول (اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ) الله ما أروعها ورب الكعبة من كلمات لو ذاق الإنسان حلاوتها

(اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت) يقول سيد المستغفرين [من قالها من النهار موقن بها فمات من ليلته قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة ومن قالها من الليل موقن بها فمات من ليلته قبل أن يصبح فهو من أهل الجنة ]

وأختم بهذا الحديث وسامحوني والله لقد مضى الوقت بلا انتباه مني يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم والحديث رواه أبو داوود والترمذي وابن ماجة من حديث على بن أبي طالب يقول علي (حدثني أبو بكر وصدق أبو بكر) سيدنا علي بيقول كده قال : (حدثني أبو بكر وصدق أبو بكر يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولمن أذنب ذنباً فقام فاتطهر توضأ أو اغتسل ثم قام فصلى (من أذنب ذنباً فقام فاتطهر ثم قام فصلى ثم استغفر الله عز وجل غفر الله له ذنبه] وقرء قوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً..}إلى آخر الآية فهل سنعاهد ربنا اليوم على الاستغفار على الأوبة على التوبة ليُفرج الله كربنا ليكشف الله همومنا ليرفع الله عنا البلاء ليرفع الله عنا الوباء ليرفع الله عنا الغلاء لنشعر بالأنس بالقناعة لنشعر بالرضا لنشعر بالطمأنينة لنتذوق حلاوة السعادة ليوسع الله علينا أرزاقنا لا تتوهم أن هذه الكلمات بدون أدلة وقد بينت لحضراتكم الأدلة على كل ذلك من كتاب ربنا ومن كلام نبيننا. {فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا (10)يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا(11 )وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا(12)مَّ  ا لَكُمْ لا تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَارًا(13)}نوح

هذا في الدنيا؛ أما في الآخرة فالمغفرة والجنات وأعيش مع هذا في دقائق معدودات بعد جلسة الاستراحة أسأل الله أن يغفر لي ولكم وأقول قولي هذا واستغفر الله العظيم وأسأل الله القبول لي ولكم فاستغفروه


يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## صمت النبلاء

((الخطبة الثانية))
الحمد لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن سيدنا محمد عبد الله ورسوله اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.
وبعد ..
فيا أيها الأحبة الكرام 
أسأل الله أن يعينني وأياكم على الاستغفار بالمعنى الذي ذكرت
فالاستغفار منهج كامل ومنهج شامل لصلاح الدين والدنيا
فأنا لا أؤصل هذا من أجل أن ننسى دنيانا بل هذا المنهج يُصلح ديننا ودنيانا
لا سعادة لنا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة إلا بالعودة إلى ربنا جل وعلا : {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (97)} النحل

هذه سعادة الدنيا والآخرة: {أُوْلَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ(136  )}آل عمران 

أسأل الله أن يجعلني وإياكم من أهل الجنة
أختم بهذا الحديث المبارك الذي رواه الإمام مسلم وغيره من حديث صهيب الرومي وغيره أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : [إذا دخل أهل الجَنَّةِ الجَنَّةَ قال الله تعالى يا أهل الجنة يقولون لبيك وسعديك والخير بين يديك فيقول جل وعلا هل رضيتم هل أنتم راضون فيقول أهل الجنة وما لنا لا نرضى وقد أدخلتنا الجنة وأنجيتنا من النار فيقول جل وعلا أفلا أعطيكم أفضل من ذلك فيقول أهل الجنة وأي شيء أفضل من ذلك يقول الله عز وجل أُحلّ عليكم رضواني فلا أسخط عليكم بعده أبدا ثم يُكشف الحجاب بالنسبة للخلق لا بالنسبة للخالق فما أُعُطوا شيئاً أحب إليهم من النظر إلى وجه الله جل جلاله{وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ(22) إِلَى رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ(23)}القيامة
يا من أردت سعادة الدنيا والآخرة
يا من أردتِ سعادة الدنيا والآخرة
أقبل إلى الله.. وعد إلى الله
وعاهد ربك على الأوبة.. على التوبة.. عاهد ربك على تحقيق التوحيد.. على المحافظة على الصلوات في جماعة.. عاهد ربك على الإحسان إلى الخلق.. عاهد ربك على بر الوالدين.. عاهد ربك على الإحسان إلى الجار.. عاهد ربك على الإنفاق على الفقراء والأرامل واليتامى والمساكين.. عاهد ربك على الصدق.. عاهد ربك على الوفاء.. عاهد ربك على الأمانة.. عاهد ربك على التخلي عن ظلم البنات في الميراث أو عن ظلم أي أحد من الخلق.. عاهد ربك على الأوبة والتوبة فلا سعادة لنا في الدنيا والآخرة إلا بالإيمان والعمل الصالح على طريق النبي محمد
فكل الطرق إلى الله مسدودة إلا من طريق رسول الله
أسأل الله جل علاه في هذه الساعة المباركة ألَّا يردنا إلا بذنب مغفور
اللهم لا تردنا من هذا المقام إلا بذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور وتجارة لن تبور
اللهم لا تردنا إلا بذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور وتجارة لن تبور
اللهم استرنا ولا تفضحنا وأكرمنا ولا تهنِّا وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا
اللهم اغفر لنا الذنوب التي تهتك العصم واغفر لنا الذنوب التي تنزل النقم واغفر لنا الذنوب التي تحبس الدعاء واغفر لنا الذنوب التي تقطع الرجاء واغفر لنا الذنوب التي تُنزل البلاء واغفر لنا الذنوب التي تبدل النعم واغفر لنا الذنوب التي تُنزل النقم
اللهم ارحم ضعفنا واجبر كسرنا واغفر ذنبنا واستر عيوبنا وفرج كربنا واكشف همنا وأزل غمنا وفك أسرنا واختم بالباقيات الصالحات أعمالنا
اللهم ارفع عن مصر الغلاء والوباء والبلاء
اللهم اعصم مصر من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن
اللهم اعصم مصر من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن وجميع بلاد المسلمين
اللهم استر نسائنا واحفظ بناتنا وأصلح شبابنا وربي لنا أولادنا
اللهم ربي لنا أولادنا اللهم نجنا وإياهم من الفتن يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم نجنا وأولادنا وبناتنا من الفتن يا أرحم الرحمين
اللهم وفق ولات الأمور لكل ما تُحبه وترضاه وارزقهم البطانة الصالحة الناصحة النافعة يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم اقبلنا وتقبل منا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم
هذا وما كان من توفيق فمن الله وما كان من خطأ أو سهو أو نسيان فمني ومن الشيطان
وأعوذ بالله أن أكون جسراً تعبرون عليه إلى الجنة ويُرمى به في جهنم
ثم أعوذ بالله أن أذكركم به وأنساه

----------

